# ???2011 Carbon Synapse Apex???



## Clobber (Sep 28, 2009)

More of a Shimano road guy & mtbr. Looking into the Apex compact as an all-arounder. Want to use it in some of the same ways possibly a cx & touring bike would be used as a potential bike purchase, without devoted epic tours or racing. Like the carbon, SAVE, availibility, & pricepoint. Most likely a gravel, trail, social ride, light tour, & light training bike. Not very privy to SRAM road stuff. Insight??? Pros??? Cons??? My main dislike is the proprietary seatpost & its' limits. Cool looking & has good function yes, but not utilititarian. Anyone out there with a little advice? THNX!!! This bike would be ordered in, like the matte gray on-line, good choice???


----------



## Turtle Torque (Jun 13, 2011)

Hey clobber. Going from shimano to sram will take a little getting use to. I personally like sram, but to each their own. Bike handles great. S.a.v.e soaks up micro road vibration. I like the seatpost but its a pain in the rear to setup a new saddle. You have to remove the saddle and both cups on each side then eyeball the cup alignment and then put saddle back on. If its not correct , then you have to repeat whole process again. Besides the seatpost, two thumbs up on the apex 6 carbon bike


----------



## Whip Appeal Neil (Jun 22, 2011)

Im in the same boat as you, I've ridden a CAAD8 with ultegra and never thought about going to SRAM, after riding the apex as well as the spec roubaix with apex - I REALLY enjoy the shifting of the SRAM. I Hahave short fingers so it was always interesting trying to do a shift on the brake lever of the shimano. I also understand that C'dale has shims to fix that issue, but the SRAM apex was rather impressive, I'd say it was more responsive than I expected!


----------

